# Would like to start night fishing for cats



## shooter43 (Jul 27, 2007)

Need to figure out best method for lighted bobber for night fishing. Some say bobbers with lights & batteries some say glow sticks. Anybody have experience with either of these? I see the bobbers at Walmart & other places but where do I find the glow sticks & are they worth trying? AND, how do you attach the glow sticks to the bobbers, and how big do the bobbers need to be to use glow sticks? Thanks for any help.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

we catch alot of nice channels and a few flats every year on bobbers, we use glowsticks and use electrical tape, just tape on the bobber, make sure you put the glowstick up high and over the bobber so if the bobber turns you can still see it.


----------



## FINMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

Me too, Ducky. Find a combination of bobber-sinker-glowstick that works for you, shooter. The only differrence for me is we use duct tape. 
(1) bobber stop (2) bead (3) 1 and1/8 " diameter bobber (4) 1/4 ounce egg sinker (5) bead (6) swivel (7) leader (8) hook. Thats the best channel cat combo with cut bait for me.


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

Bought some of the led lights that you can turn on and off. I put them on with electrical tape. They work well and if you only end up fishing for a couple hours just turn them off for next time.I've used mine for tree trips know 14 hours total.They're smaller and weigh less so they go on any floater.


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

I don't do much bobber fishing after dark, but you can usually find an 8 pack of the glow bracelets at the dollar store. The dollar store actually sells electrical tape too. So for 2 bucks you can get the job done!!!


----------



## spawnchucker (Apr 22, 2009)

some of the glow sticks come with tape ready to use and even have different attachments for different size floats, the lights that you can turn on and off are around the same size and fit in the attachments. i prefer the lights to the glow sticks because you can see them much better from long distances and you can use them more than once with out having to freeze them. but if your making short drifts you cant loose with the glow sticks they are way cheaper you can get the thrill brand lights and glow sticks at walmart cheapest place i found them so far.


----------



## spawnchucker (Apr 22, 2009)

as for finding them check out your local bait shops they most likely have them or can order some for you or you can order some online your self i see tons of them on sale online. gander and dicks sells them but theyre pretty expensive for me i think $4 for 1 light.


----------



## jtyler (Mar 10, 2010)

If your going to be doing alot of fishing you can buy them in bulk online. I think mine came out to be around 20 or 30 cents apiece.


----------



## spawnchucker (Apr 22, 2009)

jtyler said:


> If your going to be doing alot of fishing you can buy them in bulk online. I think mine came out to be around 20 or 30 cents apiece.


are you talking about the lights you can turn on and off or glow sticks?


----------



## Pole Squeezer (Jun 21, 2008)

I found glow sticks at harbor freight. They were .69cents for a pack of 2, but someone else found out about it an the stuff stays cleaned out of stock.


----------



## BigMha (Nov 24, 2005)

i've used glow sticks in bobbers & on my rod tip. when using them on bobbers, (the ones that you thread your line down into and then through a lead weight), i'd just stick(force) a glow stick into the top of the bobber. in the glow stick pack there are holders, and i'd attach them to my rod tip when i was bottom fishing. walmart sells them, but i've found that i get the best ones from bait stores. hope this helps.


----------



## jtyler (Mar 10, 2010)

glow sticks


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

the light up bobbers usually take watch batteries and can get expensive, when fishing lakes i use glow sticks and thill replacement LED lights(these are very bright and can be seen from very far away they also have a cap for water proof), just use electrical tape to attach them to the float, just make sure that its barely sticking over the top of you float, im talking maybe a 1/4" or less over the top of the float, if you go more than that when casting or using live bait it can tangle around that and cause a mess, here is my lake setup: ill try and get a picture of it tonight with a glow stick taped on for better visual

rubber stopper/split knot
bead
10" weighted float
bead
1 or 2oz. lead
bead
crane swivel
leader
hook


----------



## FINMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

something else to consider... if you're fishing from shore and snag up - do you want to lose a $1.50 bobber and $.60 glow stick? or a $5 lighted bobber with $3 worth of batteries?


----------



## Zemenar12 (Jun 3, 2010)

Never used them,but I am curious.
I got mine from E-Bay.
I can't post the link,just search-glow sticks for floats,jigs,rod tips,he includes the connectors.
He is vip-connections,fair prices also.
You can connect them with a small o-ring,if you use bobbers with a stem.
I have tried putting them on a bobber like that and they stay on pretty good.
I am going to try them fishing next week,if I have time to go out!


----------



## fishnohio (Jan 7, 2008)

these are what i use and work awesome....no tape and easy to use click on floats and stops and go to the lighthouse bobbers....Mike

http://catalog.catfishconnection.com/


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

the new lighthouse floats work pretty well from what ive heard, i know the old ones tended to get water logged and would sink below the water line and became very hard to see but that is were clickers come in, even when using floats i still use my clickers, when your fishing late into the night and ya eyes get heavy the clicker will atleast alert you...


----------

